# Goldie & Stogie Health Tests



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Today I drove to Houston and went to a specialit vet to get all of Goldie and Stogies health testing done. They both already had Cerf. 

So today they did the rest.. all at once. Hips, elbows, patellas, and Cardiac. 
I must have filled out 20,000 forms. 

Good news, the vet said everything looked great! She said she would not be surprised if they got an "excellent" from OFA... 

We still have to wait for the official results from OFA, but I am so happy she said they were both great. And she is a very good vet. This will give Goldie her CHIC and when Stogie turns two in a couple of months, I will do him again and he will have his CHIC. WOOO HOOO

This is a big relief. I was very happy about the good cardiac results also.

And the last bit of good news... we all know Goldie my small chunky princess... weighs more than Stogie. Well she lost a pound. Stogie lost a tad. He is 13 even now. I switched them from regular Cheddar Cheese to No Fat cheese... what a difference! 

Im so happy.... :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great news Melissa!
:hug:low-fat treat for Goldie:hug:
:hug:low fat treat for Stogie:hug:

They certainly look like the picture of health!:becky:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Melissa, that is great news!! Hugs to all of you


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Great news Melissa ! I know you are glad to get this all done.

I am bringing my girl, EVIE, to Dallas next month for her BAER test and the RRHC show. Hope to see you there! 

Jonda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHA, I JUST pmed you and asked if you were coming. 
Dawna is coming also! 

Thanks ya'll! Yes low fat treats.. no more lipo for Goldie.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great job Goldie & Stogie - ya know, since she is constand contact with the Magnificent "stud muffin" Goldie figured she better get in better shape!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Way to go Stogie and Goldie. Good news Melissa.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That's great news Melissa, I know it sets your mind at ease knowing your babies are in good health.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations, Melissa!

Now you can say that Goldie is a chic gal. OK, so its a CHIC.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Congratulations Melissa! That is great news!eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news, Melissa! Congratulations!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Congratulations Melissa, Goldie and Stogie! Excellent news!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Got Stogie's results on his hips back today. He got excellent on his hips. 
Everything else checked out normal. Since he will get his hips done again in a month or so, I don't expect the result to change much. 

Goldies has not been done, but hers were not prelim, so maybe they will take longer. So far they have only reported on Stogies cardiac, patellas, and hips. I will let yall know about Goldie.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: WAY TO GO STOGIE :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great results, Melissa. Such beautiful dogs, naturally the picture of health. Shelby will be one, so I will have her CERF'd. Kodi will be 2, so I guess I should have everything else checked out, just for my piece of mind.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Great news, Melissa!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news on Stogie.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

"Excellent" news for Mr. Sexy!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Today I drove to Houston and went to a specialit vet to get all of Goldie and Stogies health testing done. They both already had Cerf.
> 
> So today they did the rest.. all at once. Hips, elbows, patellas, and Cardiac.
> I must have filled out 20,000 forms.
> ...


Congratulations!! That CHIC number feels good. They changed it and are giving them really quickly now. It used to be that you waited about 3 or 4 weeks, but they posted Bandit's CHIC number the same day they posted her hips.
LOL a chunky princess? :laugh:


----------

